# SEHR DRINGEND: Partitionen/Spur 0 wiederherstellen



## Fabian H (14. Februar 2003)

Mit Bootmanagern hab ichs wohl nicht so:
Ich hab einen Bootmanager (Namen hab ich vergessen  ) gestartet, um den MBR zu sichern. Hat auch prima geklappt, nur wurde leider auch der Bootmanager in den MBR geschrieben, sodass nach einem Neustart der Manager beim Booten erschien.
Das schlimme: Der Bootmanager hat die Spur 0, oder die Partitionstabelle überschrieben, sodass ich nichtmehr auf die anderen Partitionen (insgesamt 4 Stück, darunter eine NTFS Platte mit Win2k) zugreiffen kann!

Gibt es nun irgendeine Möglichkeit diese Spur, oder was auch immer kaputtt ist, wiederherzustellen???

Bitte schnell antworten, sehr dringend!!!


----------



## dfd1 (14. Februar 2003)

Kannst du noch ein Betriebssystem starten?? Wenn ja, welches??


----------



## Fabian H (14. Februar 2003)

Von meiner Primary FAT32 mit WinMe kann ich noch booten, von meiner NTFS Win2k wie gesagt nicht mehr!


----------



## dfd1 (14. Februar 2003)

Versuch mal einen anderen Bootmanager wie z.B. PQBoot welches bei PartitionMagic dabei ist.
Ein anderes fällt mir auf die Schnelle leider nicht ein.

Den PQBoot kann man übrigens gleich vom Windows aus geöffnet werden. Es sollten in der Regel alle installierten Systeme angezeigt werden.


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Februar 2003)

Eine Andere möglichkeit wäre es Win2k in der Konsole zu starten und "fixmbr" und "fixboot" zu verwenden

die Befehle lassen sich mit "help" auflisten.

Zumindest sollte dann erst mal Win2k laufen. Die anderen Einträge kann man dann in den Win2k Loader schreiben (boot.ini).

Wenn Linux auf dem System ist, kann man auch da einen Linux-Bootmanager einrichten. grump oder lilo wenn ich mich jetzt recht erinnere


----------



## Fabian H (15. Februar 2003)

Ich hab etz zum Glück noch eine alte Sicherungskopie von MBR und Partitionstabelle gefunden!
Da war dann auch noch ein Bootmanager dabei, der kann abba nur vom "alten" MBR (also der mit dem von Win2k eingerichteten Bootmanager) booten, das heißt, dass ich erst über einen Umweg von 2 Tastendrucks booten kann.
Das ist aber nicht das Problem! Das Problem ist folgendes:
Ich muss WinMe neu isntallieren, weil ich die momentane Insallation verhunzt hab. Wenn ich abba WinMe neu installiere, dann wird ja auch der einzige Bootmanager, von dem aus man auf WIn2k booten kann, überschrieben. Wenn ich von dem normalen Bootmanager (Bootstar) von Win2k booten will, wird angezeigt, dass _NDLTR fehlt_!

Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit, WinMe neu zu installieren ohne dabei den Win2k Bootmanager zu löschen (dann könnte ich ja nichtmehr von Win2k booten).

Ich hoffe, ich habe das einigermaßen verständlich beschrieben!

Danke auch an dfd1 und an Neurodeamon.

@dfd1: Das werde ich mal versuchen!


----------



## tuxracer (1. Juli 2003)

bau Dir ne Win2000 bootdiskette

das geht so 

unter w2k eine diskette formatieren
und die dateien boot.ini  NTLDR und ntdetect.com auf die diskette kopieren.
dann kannst Du jederzeit dein w2k mit dieser Diskette booten.


----------



## Fabian H (1. Juli 2003)

Danke tuxracer, aber ich habs wie gesagt mittlerweile hinbekommen. (Sogar ohne Datenverlust )


----------

